# Learning to nurse/hold baby without using a pillow



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

My baby is 4 months old and since birth, I have been using a breastfeeding pillow to help position her. It's fine when we are at home, but when we are out, I find it very hard to position her to nurse with out the pillow. It's just not practical to take a large pillow everywhere. Has anyone else struggled with this and what did you do to help "wean" off the pillow use?
I should add that part of the struggle is on my end (just not finding a comfortable way to hold her in my arms and still support her head and my breast). I also think the baby is used to being positioned on the pillow, so she senses the change/awkwardness when the pillow isn't there and then won't latch/nurse well for me.
Advice/suggestions/support welcome!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

As per the forum guidelines, I am going to bump this out to main breastfeeding forum.


----------



## candelaria80 (Nov 21, 2009)

We struggled a bit with this ourselves. Are you using a Boppy? What I did was go from a Boppy to a regular square throw pillow (not under the babe, just under the elbow that is supporting LO's head), then when we were used to that, we would get into position and once we were comfortable DH would pull the pillow out. After a couple times we became pros.








It also gets a lot easier when your LO has really strong head control, starting at about 6 months DD could nurse anywhere, anytime in any position.

Good luck!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

It does get easier as the baby gets older but in the mean time what I have done is use a blanket (I usually had one in my bag when they are little) and just ball it up under that elbow or pulling my leg up to help support my arm that the babies head is in.

Some at home practice helps us mommy's and baby get used to and comfortable with it as well.


----------



## andlee (Oct 1, 2009)

I use a Boppy most of the time as well, I've found that when I'm without the pillow, it helps to almost lean over Ben while he's laying in my lap. This way I can get him "on" the boob, bring him up, and then relatch him in the natural position he goes into from there.

We've never had any logistical problems with the latch itself, though, just with getting him situated.

Are you having trouble with his latch, supporting his weight, or is it some other problem?


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

You can use a diaper bag for support







I usually do the balled up blanket thing though too.


----------



## bluebirdiemama (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WindyCityMom* 
You can use a diaper bag for support







I usually do the balled up blanket thing though too.

Yup. I had trouble with this with both of my babies, and ended up just using the diaper bag when we were out.


----------



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you, ladies, for the suggestions! I am glad to know I am not the only one who is pillow dependent!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

You can tuck your leg underneath of you and then rest your arm on it.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I hauled that Boppy around forever! I still so, sometimes. It's just the easiest thing for me. I have a bad back, and leaning over, hunching, not getting enough support makes BFing not fun at all. It's so much better when I am comfortable. I am the one lugging the Boppy through the airport. Yup.









Now I can get by with a smaller pillow, or crossing my leg. But DD doesn't nurse as long that way. She's comfiest on her Boppy, or laying down in bed. She can't seem to get used to nursing sitting up, which I would love and have tried, with no positive results.

I posted about this EXACT thing a few months ago. Hang in there, mama!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

This isn't always the most comfortable but it works - I put my foot/ankle on my other leg with the knee bent out to the side (an unladylike pose







) and his head rests on my bent knee. I support my breast with the hand on the same side, so I can't hold him with that arm. Works for us.


----------



## love2mother (Jun 30, 2010)

Thank you for the encouraging messages and suggestions. To Beauchamp- I went back and read the thread you posted a few months back. While I was surprised so many told you how they *don't* need a pillow, it was good to hear a few others are like us and feel most comfortable with it! I guess if the pillow is what DD and I need to be successful at BF, then that's how we will roll! Thanks for your post.


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

I was surprised, too, when I originally posted, at the responses that made me feel a bit like I was inept for not being able to nurse with no props. Then again I might have just been feeling overly sensitive at the time and took the intent the wrong way. The hormones, you know.









So, yeah. Stick with your pillow if it makes you both comfortable. I do NIP, but would often go back to my car (and Boppy) just because it's where DD felt the most comfy to nurse well. My SIL, however, is a master of just hunching over an holding her baby with one arm. I could never do that, maybe because my DD is bigger, or wiggly.









Recently at my MILs I nursed in her living room and used two rectangular throw pillows, and that worked fine, since DD was supported under her head and lower body. Whatever works for you is normal. And yes, whatever you need to be comfortable and successful at BFing...just do it, and who cares what others think.


----------

